# Re-corking



## proman (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it ok to re-cork bottles? I used the two handed corker for my first corking go and some of the corks did not go all the way in. Is it OK to remove these corks and re-cork? I am getting a floor corker for Christmas! 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 1, 2010)

a few more details might allow for a better answer...but in general...'yes' you can recork w no problem


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2010)

Sure but after doing so youd need to give it time again as you will have stressed the wine again.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2010)

Why don't you just try and push them in a bit more until they are flush with the tops? 

Either give it another go with the hand corker or wait until you get the floor corker and give it another push. Seems silly to pull good corks out and toss them.

You will love the floor corker!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 1, 2010)

i dont know Mike.......any cork that i have applied that was not fully in was never adequately able to be re-pushed all the way in....its either leave the way it is or recork it......


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2010)

It has possibly been sitting for awhile which most likely distorted the cork considerably. If recent though then surely try IBGlowin's idea a try.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 2, 2010)

maybe its because i use 100 % nat. cork...but i can press in a cork and have it not go all the way in if i was not paying attention.....and there is the highest liklihood that the cork will break at the top at the bottle's rim if you try to re- push it...not worth it...out it comes and i re-cork


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2010)

He doesn't really say how much it is not in. 

I was thinking it was only a small amount. I usually have a few corks on each batch that for some reason or another are perhaps 1/8" out of the top. I always immediately put it back into to my floor corker and give it another go and it always goes in the rest of the way. I am using George's Perfect Agglomerate corks.

I have some berber carpet on the floor in the winery so my corker wobbles a bit at times when I use it. I need to pull up that carpet and put down some nice Italian tile for sure!


----------



## tonyt (Dec 2, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> He doesn't really say how much it is not in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think that Italian tile could add some authenticity to your Italian wines and at the same time enhance your photo backgrounds.





On subject, thankfully, my kids gave me a floor corker for Christmas with my very first wine kit. I have used synthetic and amalgam corks. the only ones that I ever have issues with are the synthetic ones sticking out 1/4 inch or so mostly if I over fill the bottle a bit. The compressed air in the neck of the bottle pushes the cork out a bit after a few minutes. Sometimes I have to pour a bit out and recork.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2010)

Italian tile while aesthetically beautiful is not very forgiving if you drop a bottle or a carboy slips!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2010)

I have pushed corks back in also immediately after bottling a batch but never weeks or months later. I would be inclined to recork in that situation. Kevin it's also important to know you cannot reuse the same cork either. I myself would wait till Christmas and recork with the floor corker. Yes it is really cool but wait until the rest of the family had a chance to open all of their gifts before running off. 
Mike they have really cool vinyl out now that looks like good tile oe even wood flooring if this is in your basement.


----------



## proman (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information. I am new to wine making and am having a great time learning. This site has been a tremendous help.

Some of the corks are out further than others. Maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch on some. They are not leaking, they just do not look good. I wanted to give some as gifts this Christmas and wanted them to look a little more professional. They have been bottled for about 3 weeks to a month. It is one of the fruit wines, the Peach Chardonnay. It tastes great so we though we would show off our new craft.

I received my new corks in the mail yesterday. Now all I need to do is convince Santa to bring my floor corker early!

Thanks again for all the feedback.

-Kevin


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2010)

Well 1/2" out would probably require a new cork. 1/4" will probably go in.


----------

